# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ai biết crack win 7buil 7601?

## lebichvan888

em mới mua cái laptop hp do trần anh cài win7 buil 7601 hạn dùng là 7 ngày
ek....em muốn crack mà đã dùng đủ mọi cách mà vân ko crack được bản 7601 này
các sư huynh sư tỷ jups em với nha
thanks thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## cstk235

hình như mấy tịm đĩa có bán mà.bạn mua 1 đĩa win7 build 7601 là có crack ở trõng rùi

----------


## lehue2603

hình như mấy tịm đĩa có bán mà.bạn mua 1 đĩa win7 build 7601 là có crack ở trõng rùi

----------

